# How clean and tidy is your house ?



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I feel like I'm constantly chasing my tail and the dogs hair and muddy paws don't help. How would you rate your home ? I work full time and am studying I can't seem to keep on top of everything!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like I'm constantly chasing my tail and the dogs hair and muddy paws don't help. How would you rate your home ? I work full time and am studying I can't seem to keep on top of everything!


It's not. At all. 
But I have discovered that if you let the house get really crummy and then clean it, it is much more satisfying than a clean when the house isn't that bad. The dramatic before and after with really dirty vs. just a little messy is so much more satisfying 

No seriously, I hear you. We manage to keep 'areas' at a time clean, like I'll get the bathrooms one day, then by the time I get the bedrooms sorted, the bathrooms need cleaning again, that sort of thing. I haven't managed to stay on top of everything at once in ages. I just lowered my expectations. The kitchen has to be clean and I do get to that every day, I mostly stay on top of laundry, and yeah, that's about it :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Messy. A bit of clutter. Books and papers piled around. 

Cat toys and cat forts take up most of the floor. My apartment is tiny.

I vacuum and scrub the bathroom and sweep down the stairs and cat litter area once a week.

I wash dishes as used and wipe down (sanitize) the counters and stove every time I am in the kitchen. I wipe the kitchen floor with a paper towel sprayed with vinegar after the cats eat .

I almost never dust things.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Kim and Aggie are quite welcome to call round any time they please.

The dogs will only be too pleased to escorts them from their premises.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My house wouldn't win any awards for tidiness, but it's far from an episode of 'How Clean is Your House?'

It's almost impossible to keep it show home clean with 4 teenagers, 3 dogs, 4 cats plus 4 cages of small furries, but no one's got botulism so far so it's all good!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Not very LOL. 

It's clutter free because I hate clutter, plus it's habitual for me to put stuff away because I don't want the dogs destroying my stuff.

But in terms of cleaning, I only do a 'proper' clean once a week. All I do in the week is wipe the kitchen sides and occasionally wipe the floors (I don't own a mop, I just use those wet wipes) if they are brown from mud. I'm too tired to do more than that, I just can't be arsed! if I am ever on annual leave I'll go mad and do like a mega clean but week to week......nope. I don't have the energy for it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like I'm constantly chasing my tail and the dogs hair and muddy paws don't help. How would you rate your home ? I work full time and am studying I can't seem to keep on top of everything!


Employ a cleaner. I'm not kidding. The difference it makes not having to spend all weekend cleaning the house is amazing. And it's so nice coming home to a clean house when you've been at work all day.

I had one when I was working full-time and I loved her. So worth the cost.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

It isn’t always tidy here, one room at the moment is just a huge pile of godknows what, it is however very clean. My steam cleaner packed in yesterday, so the floors haven’t had their twice weekly steam


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

If I was out at work I would employ a cleaner, but I'm retired and don't have any excuse, so I've no idea why the house is so messy, just happens somehow

I keep it reasonably clean and have a better clean up if we're having visitors, but I hate cleaning and there's far better things to do


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm glad it's not just me I'm losing the battle against muddy paws. I have thought about getting a cleaner but am going to be paying for a dog walker and just can't afford that much help ! Maybe if I leave a duster out she will feel sorry for me.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm losing the battle against muddy paws.


It doesn't really worry me -- I suppose I don't view it as a battle -- I view it more as a natural (and very worthwhile) consequence of having six dogs 

Growing up on a farm I became used to lambs in front of the aga and the odd pig pottering through the pantry. And a dozen pairs of muddy boots by the door of course. I rather like it.

I have a house full of 'things' (what some may call clutter lol) and bookshelves running floor to ceiling in some rooms and dog beds everywhere. I live in a cottage. It's how cottages were built to look 

Kitchen is clean (we have a dishwasher of course). Upstairs is generally clean (no dogs allowed). But downstairs is definitely lived in!

J


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me I'm losing the battle against muddy paws. I have thought about getting a cleaner but am going to be paying for a dog walker and just can't afford that much help ! Maybe if I leave a duster out she will feel sorry for me.


Cleaners can be cheaper than you think. Mine cost me £20 a week. Although I didn't have the expense of a dog at the time so I know what you mean.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> It doesn't really worry me -- I suppose I don't view it as a battle -- I view it more as a natural (and very worthwhile) consequence of having six dogs
> 
> Growing up on a farm I became used to lambs in front of the aga and the odd pig pottering through the pantry. And a dozen pairs of muddy boots by the door of course. I rather like it.
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had six dogs what breeds do you have ? Upstairs is definitely easier than downstairs to keep clean. I have a lot of books as well I hate parting with them.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Cleaners can be cheaper than you think. Mine cost me £20 a week. Although I didn't have the expense of a dog at the time so I know what you mean.


The boxers cost me a small fortune but they are worth it ! We will soon be losing my sis who has them every day so I've got a lovely walker to come in but it all adds up.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I didn't know you had six dogs what breeds do you have ?


Labradors, cavaliers and a mixed breed Patterdale terrier atm. 



> I have a lot of books as well I hate parting with them


I have gathered books for years - books don't count as clutter!

J


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

The house is clean but not the tidiest :Shy My mum is a self employed cleaner and is really busy cleaning other peoples houses all week so the cleaning of our house is left up to me. Kitchen and bathroom gets cleaned and tidied everyday, rest of the house is hoovered and polished a few times a week and a general tidy up/straighten up once a day (just don't look in any drawers or baskets!! :Hilarious).

My bedroom is a whole other kettle of fish! It hasn't seen a hoover in a few months (my carpet hides it well!) and was dusted with a sock the other week :Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like a train wreck lately we do our best, but it's just two of us and Dillon so who cares.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine is cluttered but I have a cleaner who comes once a month and she hoovers round for me and cleans the bathroom and kitchen. I live on my own so I'm not too bothered about clutter. I keep my bedroom organised with the wardrobe having all my work clothes in that I can just reach in and grab an outfit.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

my whole downstairs is completely open plan, my back door opens straight into the living area, my garden is a swamp at the moment, and because of my health, the dogs are using that for quick bizzies rather than long walks, even with a large mudtrapper rug, not everything gets caught. I have 4 dogs, one of whom is 14 at the end of this month, and not as continent as she could be and 12yr old cheap carpet can only be washed/steam cleaned so many times before nothing improves it ( although theres no smell, there are stains)

kitchen, bathroom, loos and my bedroom are kept spotless and I sold my soul to make sure i had a dishwasher with a good extended warranty
I have a vacuum, a steam cleaner and a carpet washer and, at the end of the month, Im replacing every flooring downstairs with vinyl, so that will make things easier

For dog hairs I invested in a good rubber bristled broom, I give the carpets and flooring a quick sweep with that a couple of times a day, much quicker than getting hoover out and sofas have covers thrown on for the dogs, that can quickly be whipped off if visitors arrive


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> far from an episode of 'How Clean is Your House?'


My house would fit in nicely on that show! Its a pigsty and if you add in all the wallpaper and plaster falling off the walls, lino with giant holes in and broken furniture then it looks like its been derelict for about 10 years!:Wideyed
But Im poor so...meh.:Smug


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> My house would fit in nicely on that show! Its a pigsty and *if you add in all the wallpaper* and plaster falling* off the walls,* lino with giant holes in and broken furniture then it looks like its been derelict for about 10 years!:Wideyed
> But Im poor so...meh.:Smug


Sounds like us.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Clean but lived in. 

I do a 'proper' clean once a week, otherwise just give surfaces a quick wipe as and when needed.
Always do the washing up daily. 
I find cleaning the floor quite difficult so I don't wash it as much as I should, but I don't think it looks bad.
I hardly dust.
I like to have my stuff around me and I find somewhere too tidy anxiety provoking for some reason, I keep the floor clear for obvious reasons, and my table is kept fairly clear so I can do coursework / my art and craft etc but otherwise I guess you could call my place untidy, but Bungo and Swift don't complain so all good


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

This thread is making me feel slightly better I do clean and never leave empty dishes. It's more mud on the floors and walls and the laundry! I Hoover every day but 5 minutes later it looks the same again.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> My house would fit in nicely on that show! Its a pigsty and if you add in all the wallpaper and plaster falling off the walls, lino with giant holes in and broken furniture then it looks like its been derelict for about 10 years!:Wideyed
> But Im poor so...meh.:Smug


I have knackered parquet flooring that I hide under the rugs & every winter the house gets damp but I can't afford to sort it so we just try & manage things.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

It's okay, not amazing. Usually looks a lot better at weekend compared to in the week when we both get up and leave the house before 8am and leave all the washing up in the sink. We also have a 16yr old Persian who leaves blobs of white fur on everything and sneezes brown gunk on all the walls so that needs wiping down pretty often as well. The dog is actually the cleanest animal! Our indoor/outdoor cat leaves muddy footprints on every surface even the high up ones!

I work full time and I'm trying to finish my masters dissertation so I know how you feel!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> It's okay, not amazing. Usually looks a lot better at weekend compared to in the week when we both get up and leave the house before 8am and leave all the washing up in the sink. We also have a 16yr old Persian who leaves blobs of white fur on everything and sneezes brown gunk on all the walls so that needs wiping down pretty often as well. The dog is actually the cleanest animal! Our indoor/outdoor cat leaves muddy footprints on every surface even the high up ones!
> 
> I work full time and I'm trying to finish my masters dissertation so I know how you feel!


We stupidly painted our walls white before getting sox 

What is your masters in? I find it hard to be motivated with studying.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> We stupidly painted our walls white before getting sox
> 
> What is your masters in? I find it hard to be motivated with studying.


Haha we too have stupid white walls and skirting boards!

Conservation biology. I work full time as an ecologist but still have my dissertation to write up. There's been massive delays getting the data I need from Uni so I'm feeling very unmotivated too... what are you studying?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Haha we too have stupid white walls and skirting boards!
> 
> Conservation biology. I work full time as an ecologist but still have my dissertation to write up. There's been massive delays getting the data I need from Uni so I'm feeling very unmotivated too... what are you studying?


That sounds interesting. I'm a Sen teacher course is in Special educational needs and inclusion im hoping to focus my dissertation on pupils with mental health disorders. I'm only two modules in so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I have gathered books for years - books don't count as clutter!


Absolutely agree. OH and I both have an extensive collection of books. We finally conceded last summer to give away the ones we have doubles (and triples) of, but I refuse to get rid of any others. Especially since the kids are also readers and enjoy reading some of the stuff their parents read. Does a mama's heart good when your child discovers and falls in love with a book you too loved at that age :Happy



Boxer123 said:


> I have thought about getting a cleaner


I have thought about it before too, and then I realized I just don't care enough about having a spotless house to pay someone to do it for me. There are so many other things I would much rather spend my money on. Save what I would spend on a cleaner and take a trip, sign up for a class, go on date night with my OH... These are things that matter so much more to me than a clean house


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ouesi said:


> Absolutely agree. OH and I both have an extensive collection of books. We finally conceded last summer to give away the ones we have doubles (and triples) of, but I refuse to get rid of any others. Especially since the kids are also readers and enjoy reading some of the stuff their parents read. Does a mama's heart good when your child discovers and falls in love with a book you too loved at that age :Happy
> 
> I have thought about it before too, and then I realized I just don't care enough about having a spotless house to pay someone to do it for me. There are so many other things I would much rather spend my money on. Save what I would spend on a cleaner and take a trip, sign up for a class, go on date night with my OH... These are things that matter so much more to me than a clean house


This is a lovely way of looking at things (can you tell my OH? )


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

It’s clean & tidyish. I hoover & steam clean once a week but that’s where it ends, I’ve better things to do my time than housework! There’s always bits of cat litter everywhere from Rodney’s post litter tray hurtling, the carpets are trashed from scratching & there are a variety of different coloured splodges from cat vomit over the years, I’ve yet to find something to get of the stains. 

My bedroom however is like a bomb site but it doesn't bother me. I'm another who can't get rid of my books the house has various bookshelves here & there filled with them, my dream is a library room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey, and according to this, dirt is good for you 
https://www.thestar.com/life/2016/1...otics-to-develop-immunity-scientists-say.html


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate cleaning so dog yard is cement slabs, no mud. All carpets have gone, even the stair ones, replaced by wood, cork or ceramic tiles. Dust sheets cover all sofas and go in the washing machine every week. Dogs are no longer allowed upstairs, apart from emergencies if one needs watching overnight. Weekly cleaning schedule takes two one hour sessions maximum, OH hoovers, I dust and wipe as and when I can. I put everything away every morning though as I hate clutter and I can relax for the rest of the day. Is my house clean? Only after the once a week clean. Having ME made me organise myself and prioritise to squash the panicky feeling it gave me of no longer having any control over my life.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Hey, and according to this, dirt is good for you
> https://www.thestar.com/life/2016/1...otics-to-develop-immunity-scientists-say.html


And they have only just come up with that, if they had asked me I could have told them that years ago, a bit of dirty never hurt anyone. Ask any born up before the 70's.

Now everything it to sterile


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Like a tip atm. I'm just about to wallpaper the last of seven rooms.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Due to allergies I have to keep on top of housework, so the house is clean but I have got places that are overrun with stuff, got it down to the cupboard under the stairs (too many shoes) and my wardrobe room  (too many clothes and bedding).

I clean up as I go, fill the sink with hot water wash up what can't be dishwashed while cooking food. Recycling out in containers straight away. Always go upstairs or downstairs carrying something to put away.

I've a (sort of) routine, the lounge has a quick pick up before I go to bed, it looks tidy then not only in the morning but all day cos I rarely go in the lounge until the evening. Bathrooms (toilets and sinks) get swished over every day, I've three so instead of making it a chore I make sure I "visit" one every day then swish over the sink and toilet with zoflora and kitchen roll. Showers and the bath get done once a week. I use Cif on the kids shower find its so quick cos I can wash the walls down with the shower head.

I hoover every day but only high traffic areas so its very quick, once a week I move the sofas to do under those.

Laundry - we each have our baskets in each bedroom plus a whites one in the bathroom. When someones basket is full I sort out the whites to do separately then put it through the washer. We all have our own towels and bedding, these get changed once a week more in the summer.

Eta I don't do housework on weekends, have far better things to do, but cleaning as I go is hardwired now so I do it and don't even realise.



Boxer123 said:


> This thread is making me feel slightly better I do clean and never leave empty dishes. It's more mud on the floors and walls and the laundry! I Hoover every day but 5 minutes later it looks the same again.


To stop muddy paw prints I have dirt catcher mats by the doors, since having him as a puppy he's been taught "on the mat" for wiping paws (and the rest if him) he then gets a treat but only if all four paws are on the mat.

He has a stash of his own towels (inherited, cos they are old beach ones) they are kept by the door then put to dry on the radiator.

I find doing this cuts down the amount of muck carried through the house.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> And they have only just come up with that,


No, we've known the importance of exposure to normal outdoor dirt for decades now. It's an area that has been studied pretty extensively. I remember reading a National Geographic in the 80's or 90's talking about a study detailing the health benefits of exposure to manure in farm kids.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

westie~ma said:


> Due to allergies I have to keep on top of housework, so the house is clean but I have got places that are overrun with stuff, got it down to the cupboard under the stairs (too many shoes) and my wardrobe room  (too many clothes and bedding).
> 
> I clean up as I go, fill the sink with hot water wash up what can't be dishwashed while cooking food. Recycling out in containers straight away. Always go upstairs or downstairs carrying something to put away.
> 
> ...


I've managed to teach sox 'on your bed do your paws ' lily however couldn't give a stuff about my carpets ! I'm sure sometimes they sneak mud in I have no idea how it got there. Lily also once trod in cat poo and ran it through the house.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty clean and tidy, actually. :Smug 

I had a clear-up and de-cluttering session a few weeks ago, so mainly it's just day-to-day cleaning to keep on top of.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I've managed to teach sox 'on your bed do your paws ' lily however couldn't give a stuff about my carpets ! I'm sure sometimes they sneak mud in I have no idea how it got there. Lily also once trod in cat poo and ran it through the house.


It helps as my Mont is a foodie so he will sit and wait and even move/change sides so I can do his other leg.

I keep him to my little utility room 

The only thing with wiping feet in the bed is the bed then gets dirty so it'll get carried through the house anyway.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say mine isn't too bad - my husband would say it's a tip :Hilarious I have a blitz once a week and a general tidy up most days - have to hoover up bits of cat litter far too frequently. Bathrooms and kitchen are reasonably clean - kitchen surfaces are always wiped down before use.The carpets could do with a good clean but with kittens I need to time it right (I may get them done when the current lot go in a couple of weeks) I hate dusting though and that rarely gets done properly :Bag


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I discovered fly lady a while ago and whilst I do not religiously follow her methods I have found her tips great for getting me into a daily routine.

http://www.flylady.net/c/fp.php?tzm=0

I always make the beds, have a swish and a swipe, shine my sink, put a load of laundry on and empty (and refill) the dishwasher.
I also vacuum the high traffic areas daily as 4 SLH cats create plenty of dustbunnies otherwise.
(I try to do a 27 fling boogie once a week and keep my hot spots cleared too)

Just don't sign up for her daily emails or you will hate me forever lol!!

Like Westie-Ma this routine only takes 10 or 15 mins a day and I don't even think about it now.

I have realised the benefit of less clutter for keeping the house cleaner and tidier and try to keep that under control - if it's not beautiful or usable it goes!!!
The local cat rescue love me as every few weeks I have a bag of stuff for them!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I discovered fly lady a while ago and whilst I do not religiously follow her methods I have found her tips great for getting me into a daily routine.
> 
> http://www.flylady.net/c/fp.php?tzm=0
> 
> ...


Flylady here too, oh yes the emails are continuous and annoying reminders which work well for me.

I dd try doing zones but my lifestyle has changed that I'm not always in this house every week.

I bought the feather dusters which I find very good, damp dust if its too thick after being away. I wave mine out the windows to recharge them 

On my lists I have s&s bathrooms, s&s floor, p/u & p/a. Adore my timers


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm going to have a look at fly lady.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Flylady here too, oh yes the emails are continuous and annoying reminders which work well for me.
> 
> I dd try doing zones but my lifestyle has changed that I'm not always in this house every week.
> 
> ...


I just knew you had to a be a fly lady too lol!!

Yep timers are fab for me especially if I keep putting off doing something - I set one for 10 mins filing last week and completed the whole cabinet in 30 mins - couldn't stop once I'd started lol!!

Do you do 101 days to organized Christmas too? I have tried to find a link but since it's not Christmas it's disappeared!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> We stupidly painted our walls white before getting sox
> 
> What is your masters in? I find it hard to be motivated with studying.





AmyRedd said:


> Haha we too have stupid white walls and skirting boards!
> 
> Conservation biology. I work full time as an ecologist but still have my dissertation to write up. There's been massive delays getting the data I need from Uni so I'm feeling very unmotivated too... what are you studying?





Matrod said:


> It's clean & tidyish. I hoover & steam clean once a week but that's where it ends, I've better things to do my time than housework! There's always bits of cat litter everywhere from Rodney's post litter tray hurtling, the carpets are trashed from scratching & there are a variety of different coloured splodges from cat vomit over the years, I've yet to find something to get of the stains.
> 
> My bedroom however is like a bomb site but it doesn't bother me. I'm another who can't get rid of my books the house has various bookshelves here & there filled with them, my dream is a library room.


Ooo Conservation biology sounds really interesting, good luck with that.

I struggle to keep motivated on my course too, I'm on module 5 of 6 but really struggling to get motivated because it's proving difficult to find the info needed.

I'd love a library room too, pets and books are my two greatest loves, couldn't live without either.

Good luck with your studying too @Boxer123


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

My house is dusty and smells of dog . I washed the kitchen floor today but didn't bother with the hall which is covered in paw prints. No point in doing it til the weather is dryer .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not bothering to mop my hall until the mud has gone. Round by me is still boggy enough to swallow your welly in some areas.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I just knew you had to a be a fly lady too lol!!
> 
> Yep timers are fab for me especially if I keep putting off doing something - I set one for 10 mins filing last week and completed the whole cabinet in 30 mins - couldn't stop once I'd started lol!!
> 
> Do you do 101 days to organized Christmas too? I have tried to find a link but since it's not Christmas it's disappeared!


Christmas is much easier now since my kids are young adults so I don't stress half as much. My Dh organises their presents cos they mostly want tech.

Things have changed since first discovering Flylady (2006). We've altered the house to make another bedroom which created a wardrobe room for me, basically a heap more storage, plus my Dh has moved to London for work so half of his stuff is up there now 

I like my makeshift daily/weekly/monthly routines. Do find myself putting something down and hearing "do it now!". I'm a natural clutterbug so fight the urge to create hotspots constantly.

I prefer my new kitchen sink its easier to shine


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Haven't got time to wait for a wet floor to dry, all my downstairs is hard flooring.

Bought one of these ...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vileda-1-2-Spray-Microfibre-Flat/dp/B004X5IA2I

Wonderful.

I fill mine with diluted zoflora, currently using their Springtime one.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not very 

The whole house is a bit of a tip at the moment tbh

Just had a new kitchen and bathroom installed and I’m doing the finishing off - tiling, decorating, skirting etc.

Still boxes of stuff from both rooms cluttering the conservatory. Being ruthless about what goes back so taking time to see if I actually use stuff before putting it back.

Landing carpet had to come up for the plumbing and went in the skip so a temporary mat is down. That’s the next area to be done with stairs and hall.

Materials and tools out and dust keeps resettling.

Planning a major top to toe Spring Clean once the carpets are in.

Plus more decluttering


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

There's only one book I gave away... The Art of Tidying.... go figure  Honestly flipping annoyed me because she doesn't care one bit about landfill and recycling. Sensible people will think about this but there are millions who don't. 

I'm day 16 into flu and pneumonia - slowly getting better thank god but the house of course is just about standing through the aid of dust but honestly I'm more worried about me and my lovely husband whose doing his best to look after me. 

I've just applied for a PhD so it could get tragically worse but I do try to keep everything in it's place and one of the few benefits to not having kids is that we have enough space to have separate studies which I think is entirely responsible for 25 years togetherness! 

I do try to do a ten minute 'put it all away' if I can because I know I can be a clutter bug and so can Himself, and it makes it easier to clean up. I've also tackled problems like too many magazines by having digital copies, sufficient book cases. I also have to keep the floors clear because with dyspraxia I can easily trip over an empty space and lack the fortitude to do a big clean. I have heaps of prints though in frames around the house either hanging on the picture rail or some waiting to be framed in portfolio cases and that is getting to be a pain. I try to quell my tendency to change the furniture around (I used to move my bedroom around when I was a kid almost every month) by changing my prints. 

I also don't use any chemicals so it's hot water or essential oils or Method brand to clean the house.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not very
> 
> The whole house is a bit of a tip at the moment tbh
> 
> ...


Oh the dust..... we had our kitchen done last May and there's still dust. But it's a great time to declutter, we sold a huge Welsh dresser which was our 'kitchen extension' and had to condense it down a lot. Hang on in there, it'll be great when it's done


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh reminded myself, floordrobe. I'm a sod for a floordrobe and disorganised drawers, the clothes sort not my knickers... though my knicker drawer is a mess.. Rolling clothes as The Art of Tiding suggests is pointless when I wear lots of black so I'm really lost on the best way to sort this out and I get actually very upset with the floordrobe as it's an energy drain and so pointless.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I'm day 16 into flu and pneumonia - slowly getting better thank god
> .


 That;s sounds serious. Glad to hear you are getting better.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> My house is dusty and smells of dog . I washed the kitchen floor today but didn't bother with the hall which is covered in paw prints. No point in doing it til the weather is dryer .


Thoroughly agree. The area we call the lobby where all the coats are hung, muddy boots are left and the dog is towelled off, is full of muddy lumps and paw prints. There's absolutely no point in washing the floor until the fields dry up again. As the forecast for the next two weeks seems to be rain, I dont think it's going to be anytime soon.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I do like it tidy with no clutter and do have a good routine going especially with 3 large dogs. 
I like the lounge and kitchen to stay clean and tidy and Always have a tidy up before going to bed putting every thing away so it's all done for next morning. 
I'm not massive on cleaning but like to keep on top of it.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

The house we currently lodge in is a disaster zone as my MIL is a terrible hoarder. It used to really stress me out but now I can just shut off from it as I think its not my house. When we get our own place again we plan to be extremely minimal. So much easier to keep on top of things! Our flat was very minimalist and it did make life easier.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> There's only one book I gave away... The Art of Tidying.... go figure  Honestly flipping annoyed me because she doesn't care one bit about landfill and recycling. Sensible people will think about this but there are millions who don't.
> 
> I'm day 16 into flu and pneumonia - slowly getting better thank god but the house of course is just about standing through the aid of dust but honestly I'm more worried about me and my lovely husband whose doing his best to look after me.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon how horrible! We use method I quite like it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Thoroughly agree. The area we call the lobby where all the coats are hung, muddy boots are left and the dog is towelled off, is full of muddy lumps and paw prints. There's absolutely no point in washing the floor until the fields dry up again. As the forecast for the next two weeks seems to be rain, I dont think it's going to be anytime soon.


So true.

I have thick towels down at the front and back doors and a long mat the full length of the conservatory to capture the worst of the mud and wet - just damage limitation really! 

When I choose new carpet for downstairs it will be more mud coloured and speckled!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I am a bit of a minimalist and very tidy, so all looks good on the surface . However, I never really dust and the house doesn’t look dusty; I think the cats must whisk it away as they climb over the furniture ). Very fastidious about kitchen surfaces and loos though.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

My house is cleanish. Over the course of a day I probably spend maybe 15 minutes cleaning? A quick dash with the vacuum, and sorting out the floor in the kitchen where the dogs drinking bowl is. But that's not 15 mins in one go, that's as the floor needs it. I do have occasional cleaning sessions to sort out accumulated dog hair/head shake mess.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> So true.
> 
> I have thick towels down at the front and back doors and a long mat the full length of the conservatory to capture the worst of the mud and wet - just damage limitation really!
> 
> When I choose new carpet for downstairs it will be more mud coloured and speckled!


The carpets in most of the house are a sort of gingery brown speckled colour, really good for hiding mud and dirt, any bits of mud look like the speckled bits of the carpet. Over the years I've managed to perfect carpet colours to show as little muck as possible.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Cleaning? What's cleaning? 










OK, OK, don't get me wrong, I'm not averse to a clean house, I just don't enjoy the process of getting there. My house is tiny, and therefore easy to clutter, and I'm terrible for not putting things away and leaving filing for later. And for putting things off in general. I'm trying to get better at it as I do honestly feel happier coming home to a tidy home, but at the moment you'd still need a shovel to find my bedroom floor, and one of the lounge chars and half the sofa has piles of stuff on it too...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Its certainly clean, but it isnt tidy.

We have a two bedroom flat with no access to a garage, attic etc so storage is limited. Won't pretend there isnt some clutter sitting around


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> Cleaning? What's cleaning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to frame this poster for my husband. I love it !


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm going to frame this poster for my husband. I love it !


You probably can get it as a poster - I have a postcard of it stuck on my fridge


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

I must be considered a clean freak I think!

I work as a cleaner, full time, from 4am - 2pm. No cleaning is done before work. 

I get home and feed the dogs, wash up, Hoover and mop. The garden is patio and that gets scrubbed down daily. We live in a semi detached house and neither neighbours own dogs - I just think it can't be too pleasant to be able to smell pee and poo when you don't even own an animal! 

Hoover goes round 2/3times a day. Dust every other day. Walls are done twice a week, maybe more in the boggy weather!

I limit the areas the dogs can go, particularly in this weather. I change my bedding once a week, however if the dogs get on the bed it gets changed. 

I think where it's my job I don't find it a chore, or time consuming, it's part of our routine!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

My name is Sarah and I turned into a clean freak.  It's taken a long time, I bought my house and lived in squalor for a number of years. I had a cat who had breathing difficulties which were suspected to be laryngeal paralysis. The paralysis actually turned out to be a reaction to her cat litter so the whole house got cleaned top to bottom to get rid of the dust. Didn't use any "chemical" cleaners, just white vinegar, bicarb and lemon juice (in case it caused her any problems), plus a boat load of elbow grease. I just carried on with the cleaning after she passed away.

At the moment the living room, my bedroom, kitchen and bathroom are clean and tidy. The hall is clean and tidy apart from 3 lengths of timber on the floor. Dining room is where I work over the winter so is a complete tip. The spare room... prob the less said the better! 

I was crazy busy with work last week, so didn't have time to clean before going to Crufts. Got back from Crufts on Sat afternoon and had a lovely hour cleaning and trying out the new Zoflora I'd got. Love the Hello Spring one!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm like @mollymoi do like our house to be very clean and tidy no clutter its just the way I am I clean and tidy every day to keep on top of things as we have a big house so it just makes it easy to do so


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

I want to add that I find these jobs take me not long at all due to having a huge declutter/spring clean every couple of months, then it's easy peasy to keep on top of! 

In this weather I think all dog owners (and cats!) Find that simple household tasks need to be repeated daily due to mud, rain etc.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You guys are getting it all wrong - this is the answer


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

PickleRoo said:


> I must be considered a clean freak I think!
> 
> I work as a cleaner, full time, from 4am - 2pm. No cleaning is done before work.
> 
> ...


What do you do to your walls?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> I have knackered parquet flooring that I hide under the rugs


 How bad is it, i have a bit of experience with restoring wood floors the cheap and easy way.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I’m a bit of a clean freak tbh, blame the Irish in me!, so yes the house is always clean and pretty much tidy/no clutter, even when we had 4 teenagers and the 3 dogs. Just the way we were brought up, all my family have clean and tidy houses. 

As others have said, if you do stuff every day then nowhere ends up a mess. I do on average an hour or so a day and Wednesday is my top to bottom cleaning day.

Now the kids are gone, it doesn’t get anywhere near as bad as it used too but I do find it hard to relax if there’s clutter or dirt. 

I’d be lost without my cordless dyson (makes hoovering so quick!), steam mop (floors dry almost instantly) and two big packs of dettol wipes a week (everything gets a swish over with these). 

The only dirty parts of my house right now is the wall behind the sofa (Lucy rubs herself along it and it’s Matt paint - not for much longer it won’t be!) and my son’s room ..... he can live in filth, I just shut the door on it :Wideyed


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> How bad is it, i have a bit of experience with restoring wood floors the cheap and easy way.


The varnish is pretty much worn away & the areas of really high foot traffic is really worn & pitted, plus it lifts up in damp weather.

It's cheap parquet from B&Q & has had 17 years of abuse from children & animals so it's probably done well in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

PickleRoo said:


> In this weather I think all dog owners (and cats!) Find that simple household tasks need to be repeated daily due to mud, rain etc.


*Some* of us might find that.....


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

westie~ma said:


> What do you do to your walls?


Wipe them down, they can't help themselves and rub against the walls when they're wet


----------



## PickleRoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Mirandashell said:


> *Some* of us might find that.....


.... cool


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

PickleRoo said:


> I want to add that I find these jobs take me not long at all due to having a huge declutter/spring clean every couple of months, then it's easy peasy to keep on top of!
> 
> In this weather I think all dog owners (and cats!) Find that simple household tasks need to be repeated daily due to mud, rain etc.


This is what I find the simple tasks take so long I can't get in to everything else. Tonight I've come home walked the boxers cooked dinner made lunches only just sat down.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Well a quick fix is to seal it with bourne seal then coat that with something like vision 25(emulsion based coat), the bourne seal will be waterproof and the vision will take the wear and keep the varnish good. Obviously it will only look as good as the original floor underneath but even if it looks scruffy it will look hugely better after sealing and last for years and years. BTW very easy to apply using an applicator pad and a broom stick, just pour on floor and pull back to apply, like a reverse sweeping.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I always wish my house was cleaner than it is. It's not terrible, and I'm not a major clean freak I just like things to look nice and tidy.

I almost always put things away when I've used them, but OH is terrible for leaving stuff lying around. I always put my clothes away when I get changed (and I change clothes about 4 times a day!) but he leaves them on the floor. They do go in the wardrobe eventually but I would rather they were put away straight away. I always try and keep the downstairs the tidyist, OH normally cooks so I normally wash up (or stack the washing in a tidy way until I get round to it) and wipe down the kitchen surfaces every day. Hoovering and polishing gets done downstairs every week.... upstairs, might be every 2 weeks but I try every week! I've recently bought a shoe rack so shoes aren't all over the floor by the front door like they used to be.

The spare room is probably the worst as OH spends the most time in there....

I would like to have a properly clean house, sometimes it does get dirtier than I'd like but I just don't have the time.There's always dog and cat hair about and usually some straw that have come out of my boots or off my yard clothes! On a weekday, I get up at 5.30, walk the dog, go to work and then after work I have to sort the dog again and do the horse and I don't get in the house until about 7.30 most days, then once I've eaten and showered I have about an hour or two before I go to bed and start all over again! I normally have quite busy weekends too so, I can fit it in on a weekend but I like to try and relax a bit. I'm sure other people have just as busy lives and keep on top of it but I like to sit down for a bit :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Since having a new kitchen with a black granite worktop I've become quite fussy about giving it a good wipe round every evening after doing the washing up. If not it can look quite smeary easily even where someone has left finger/hand prints. I've also realised how much of Isla's hair floats about as there are always several of her hairs on the worktop each morning (actually I did know her hair floats about but the last worktop colour must have been good at hiding the evidence). I don't mind the regular wiping around of the worktop as I like it to look shiny and clean. One of the things I thought about when we had the new kitchen was fitted was to try and have the worktop uncluttered as much as possible. Of course things like the toaster, kettle and bread bin have to be there, but there is very little else on the tops and it's all the better for it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Well my brother came round the other day and said our house smelt like poo so ever since I've been trying to work out where said smell is coming from. I'm concerned I've perhaps gone nose-blind and can't smell it, and because I can't smell it it's difficult to find the source!

Overall our house ranges from acceptable to messy (sometimes it looks pretty tidy, but even then it wouldn't match some peoples' level of tidiness). I'm with @ouesi though - nothing like a good clean when your house is a mess to transform it.

I would have to spend a lot of my free time cleaning in order to have the show home look that some of my friends have, but for me life is too short for that when I could be doing other things.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Well my brother came round the other day and said our house smelt like poo so ever since I've been trying to work out where said smell is coming from. I'm concerned I've perhaps gone nose-blind and can't smell it, and because I can't smell it it's difficult to find the source!
> 
> Overall our house ranges from acceptable to messy (sometimes it looks pretty tidy, but even then it wouldn't match some peoples' level of tidiness). I'm with @ouesi though - nothing like a good clean when your house is a mess to transform it.
> 
> I would have to spend a lot of my free time cleaning in order to have the show home look that some of my friends have, but for me life is too short for that when I could be doing other things.


We have had a strange smell which I thought was a rogue poo I now think it may be a dead rat ! The boxers were most put out they got the blame.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pretty clean but that's my mums doing mainly, she is a clean freak compared to the rest of us :Hilarious. Honestly I'm not too bothered about leaving stuff lying around (although having the whole floor covered like I've seen is just ), leaving washing for a little while etc etc. It will get done eventually just I don't insist on having it done right now. the one thing I am a bit anal about cleaning wise is hoovering, especially now Samson is moulting and even with a daily brush there is fur everywhere. When i'm at home i'll push the hoover around a few times a day (got a dyson cordless too and they are great).


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm a clean freak and a minimalist, my friends make fun of me for it... I can't stand things being out of place so i do a small clean up every day when i get home from work and before i go to bed. If i have people over i'll clean up after or around them which they find annoying lol but i can't help it. I can't relax unless everything is how i like it. Sometimes my 2nd bedroom will get a bit messy and i'll spend time cleaning it up once a week. My proper deep clean is every thurs/Friday for the weekend. I'll organise through drawers, cupboards and storage areas every so often....

may i ask for some advise from fellow cleaners?

Since 2 weeks ago looking after my brothers' puppy along with Piglet, all i can smell in my living room is pee! Friends think I'm paranoid but i can't stand it. I've mopped floors a thousand times, washed all cushion covers AND handwashed the cushions - throws, blankets etc. I bicarb soda'd both sofas all over 3 times. Mopped, hovered behind sofas and furniture.... sprayed fabric stuff on the sofas etc. I just can't shake the smell.... I'm now closing living room door with window open because i can't trust Piglet in whole flat so when i open the door i get a strong whiff of it. The rest of the flats smells okay otherwise. Any advice?????


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not trying to scare you but get a friend with a good nose to check the room in case you have some sort of Phantosmia.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its not:Bag


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

Not very haha


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mines actually pretty clean and tidy (if you dont count the spare/junk room). However I do have a cleaner once a fortnight, and dont have a dog full time. The weeks the cleaner does not come I will clean the bathroom, and kitchen including mopping the floors, and maybe chuck the hoover round...... or i'll get it in my head that all the grout needs cleaning with a bleachy toothbrush, or the dust balls behind the sofa need evicting.

I do more cleaning in the winter because in summer i'm gardening


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Well my brother came round the other day and said our house smelt like poo so ever since I've been trying to work out where said smell is coming from. I'm concerned I've perhaps gone nose-blind and can't smell it, and because I can't smell it it's difficult to find the source!
> 
> .


:Hilarious Oh dear . That's my favourite game - Hunt The Poo !

Sometimes on a walk Ive put a filled poo bag in my pocket and forgotten about it and hanged my jacket up in the hall . :Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Oh dear . That's my favourite game - Hunt The Poo !
> 
> Sometimes on a walk Ive put a filled poo bag in my pocket and forgotten about it and hanged jacket up in the hall . :Facepalm


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


>


:Hilarious In my defence my dogs do tiny poos .


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious In my defence my dogs do tiny poos .


lol I'm not sure I could fit the boxer poos in my pocket


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> lol I'm not sure I could fit the boxer poos in my pocket


You could wear these  :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Considering what I've just finished doing I thought I would pop into this thread to say:

Some times things get cleaned as a side stream. For instance when you are looking for a missing favorite cat toy. I had to pull the stove/oven out today (I did not find the toy) but while it was out I cleaned all along the sides of the appliance and the cupboards where stuff drips down through the cracks (where stove meets counter) over the years. It's been at least 10 years since I did it last and I was actually surprised it wasn't filthier than it was.

Ten years ago I was a lot stronger than I am now. Oof.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

The weekend before Easter has always been my Spring clean weekend. Yesterday morning I did my house- well, living room, bedroom, hall, bathroom and kitchen. Dining room is currently my office till it warms up so I'll do that once I've moved back into the shed. Yesterday afternoon/evening, I did OH's house which would have gone quicker if he didn't think I was joking and had tidied up beforehand  Today did parents bedroom, en-suite, hall, stairs and landing. Will finish their house over the Easter weekend. I'm knackered, filthy and in need of a shower.  

Has been a productive weekend. Dog has had 2 decent walks as well, a fringe trim as he's starting to look like a boy band member and a good brush.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s pretty tidy, I don’t really mind clutter but I do daily cleaning. 

The thing I cannot stand is a dirty kitchen/bathroom and I don’t mean dirty as in “lived in”. I mean grimey, like something you’d see on how clean is your house.... :Nailbiting


----------



## Neopolitan (Mar 16, 2018)

Not very clean and tidy at all lol. It’s a dog house, beds in many rooms, special mats, cooling mats, baskets of toys, toys all over the floor, fur all over the couch and bed, giant box of treats on the counter the list goes on


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Neopolitan said:


> Not very clean and tidy at all lol. It's a dog house, beds in many rooms, special mats, cooling mats, baskets of toys, toys all over the floor, fur all over the couch and bed, giant box of treats on the counter the list goes on


Can we all move in ?


----------



## Neopolitan (Mar 16, 2018)

Sure the more the merrier


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> You could wear these  :Hilarious


 You'd have to walk around wiggling your legs and saying "Can't touch this"


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> You'd have to walk around wiggling your legs and saying "Can't touch this"


Today I found myself using an unused poo bag to carry my shopping I have no dignity


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Today I found myself using an unused poo bag to carry my shopping I have no dignity


 My first thought was you mustn't buy much shopping then i thought "Ahh big dog" LOL


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

steveshanks said:


> My first thought was you mustn't buy much shopping then i thought "Ahh big dog" LOL


I only popped in for toothpaste and head ache tablets the man asked if I needed a bag nope got one I used to crave designer handbags the boxers have changed me !


----------



## Harry Peters (Feb 13, 2020)

If you have tips on cleaning dog hair let me know


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Harry Peters said:


> If you have tips on cleaning dog hair let me know


Just shampoo your dog...then the hair that is lying around your house is nice and clean!

My house is a mess at the moment, CBA cleaning. Although my house is very 'lazy person' friendly so I dont have lots of knick knacks or furniture around and the floors are all laminate or tile. Its means it never really looks that bad and doesnt take long to clean up.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Just shampoo your dog...then the hair that is lying around your house is nice and clean!
> 
> My house is a mess at the moment, CBA cleaning. Although my house is very 'lazy person' friendly so I dont have lots of knick knacks or furniture around and the floors are all laminate or tile. Its means it never really looks that bad and doesnt take long to clean up.


Must admit having carpet in my house everywhere except the kitchen and bathroom does get on my nerves. Its so annoying to clean! Especially when we have a cat who is determined to be as messy as possible, whoever said cats are clean animals has never met our mittens . Its rented though so not much we can do about it. I need a new hoover too as our current one is packing up. Funnily enough i can deal with things lying around and the place looking like a tip at times but as soon as the floors are dirty i get all twitchy


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Harry Peters said:


> If you have tips on cleaning dog hair let me know


What breed/type is your dog? Brushing every so often can help keep on top of hair. I ask breed/type as then it will depend what brush would be best. Double coated breeds benefit from a slicker/undercoat rake and short coated usually just a bristle brush/glove is fine. Unfortunately with breeds like northern breeds e.g. huskies shedding comes with the territory and when you clean up theres always more fur to replace it :Hilarious.

Other than that hoover every one or two days and if theres fur on any surfaces use one of those rollers (cant think of the actual name!) to get fur off.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me I'm losing the battle against muddy paws. I have thought about getting a cleaner but am going to be paying for a dog walker and just can't afford that much help ! Maybe if I leave a duster out she will feel sorry for me.


I hate housework, but also hate mess, which is why it bugs me Dan being clean, meaning my house work is reduced. My house is littered with dog toys and chews and furniture is covered in fleeces, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I have realised that having a dog means having mess and am not bothered by it. I have a blitz once a week or so and pick toys up and put them away and wash the fleeces and hoover and dust.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Well this thread has been revived so I should update. I was struggling to keep the house up to hubby’s standards with two dogs. 

After a lot of discussion with all parties we decided to rehome... 


the husband. 

The boxers still don’t pull their weight but we have moved into a small crooked cottage it is easier to keep tidy. I do get my carpets cleaned every six months and it freshens things up. Muddy paws still plague me. But yes life is to short to be cleaning all the time.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I made the big mistake of having a wool carpet in my diner where Belle sleeps. Carpet and elderly dogs don't mix especially when they are on steroids that make them pee more. Puppy pads have to be laid all over it when I go out. Can't blame poor Belle she never had accidents before. Unfortunately she never goes in the kitchen, although it has tiles and is open to the diner. Sods law!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Well this thread has been revived so I should update. I was struggling to keep the house up to hubby's standards with two dogs.
> 
> After a lot of discussion with all parties we decided to rehome...
> 
> ...


I hadn't noticed it was an old thread! Luckily for me my OH has _usually_ pulled his weight with the housework etc, but if push came to shove I think the dog would win in our house too even after the 40 odd years we've been together x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

:Shamefullyembarrased


DanWalkersmum said:


> I hadn't noticed it was an old thread! Luckily for me my OH has _usually_ pulled his weight with the housework etc, but if push came to shove I think the dog would win in our house too even after the 40 odd years we've been together x


Wouldn't expect anything else


----------

